# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  I'm a Beginner!

## reptophile

I am a beginner with dart frogs and I don't know how to take care of them. Could someone post a care-sheet?

 :Smile: 

I am a complete noob!!!

----------


## Heather

What kinds of darts do you have?

----------


## bill

Just a suggestion, but you may want to remove your mailing address of of your location. Unless you WANT strangers from the net stopping by.....lol

----------


## Heather

Haha! D.C., you never cease to make me chuckle  :Smile: .

----------


## reptophile

I do not have darts!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bill

The reason heather asked what kind you have is because there is no such thing as a generic caresheet for all darts. Each species is different, so there are many different care sheets out there.

----------


## Heather

Yes, that is why I asked. It depends on what type you choose.

http://www.frogforum.net/section/care-articles-113/

Here is the care sheets first page. Scroll through until you find what you need  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

Any ideas on which you might be getting?

----------


## reptophile

I will be getting D. Auratus Green and Bronze.

----------

